# Tìm hiểu ứng dụng đo huyết áp bằng điện thoại



## toilaaithe (11/10/21)

Tìm hiểu ứng dụng đo huyết áp bằng điện thoại Thời buổi công nghệ hiện đại phát triển, con người có thể làm nhiều thứ trên điện thoại. Nhưng mua máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở tphcmviệc đo huyết áp bằng điện thoại có thật sự chính xác? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Có rất nhiều ứng dụng trên điện thoại giúp bạn kiểm tra huyết áp của mình chỉ với việc chạm ngón tay của máy chà sàn đơn mình lên. Những kết qua sau khi phân tích của ứng dụng khá chi tiết và đầy đủ, khiến cho người sử dụng tin tưởng đây là một phần mềm hữu ích. Tuy nhiên để đo được huyết áp một cách chính xác, trong y học không có phương pháp nào như vậy. Phải có thiết bị chuyên dụng mới giúp bạn kiểm tra được một cách chính xác nhất. Có 3 loại máy đo huyết áp chính đó là: huyết áp kế đồng hồ, huyết áp kế thủy ngân và huyết áp kế điện tử. Nguyên lý đo không chỉ đơn thuần là chạm vô da người mà nó phức tạp hơn nhiều. Khi đo huyết áp bằng dụng cụ chuyên biệt, dụng cụ này sẽ tạo một áp lực lên cánh tay của người bằng các túi khí được bơm đầy lên. Khi cánh tay bị lực tác động sẽ khiến cho động mạch bị thắt lại và máu ngưng di chuyển qua đây. Sau đó các túi hơi sẽ xả khí dần và máy bắt đầu đo đạc huyết áp khi máu dần được chảy qua động mạch. Việc màn hình cảm ứng của bạn có thể cảm nhận được mạch máu dao động đã khó chứ chưa nói tới việc đo huyết áp. Cho nên những phần mềm này không hề có cơ sở khoa học kiểm chứng là có khả năng đo huyết áp. Nguy hiểm tiềm tàng từ việc đo huyết áp trên điện thoại Tuy không có cơ sở khoa học nào chứng minh những ứng dụng này có tác dụng đo huyết áp chính xác. Nhưng rất nhiều người vẫn đang sử dụng và truyền tai cho nhau. Có nhiều ứng dụng có trên triệu lượt tải về với lượng đánh giá rất tích cực từ người dùng. Việc đưa ra rất nhiều thông số và những lời khuyên sau khi kiểm tra huyết áp phần nào khiến cho người sử dụng tin tưởng hơn ứng dụng này. Chính vì thế nó rất nguy hiểm. Nếu chẳng hạn bạn bị cao huyết áp thật sự nhưng điện thoại kiểm tra ở mức an toàn. Lúc này bạn hoàn toàn không có một chút đối phó gì với huyết áp cao. Các bệnh về tim mạch có thể tái phát bất cứ lúc nào nguy hiểm hơn nữa là đễ gây ra đột tử nếu không mảy may để ý điều chỉnh huyết áp của mình. Có nhiều khảo sát được thực nghiệm trong đó có khảo sát của đại học Johns Hopkins vào năm 2016. Cho thấy cứ 5 người bị huyết áp cao sử dụng ứng dụng đo huyết áp bằng điện thoại thì có 4 người được trả về kết quả là huyết áp ở mức bình thường. Do đó hãy cảnh báo người thân và người đang sử dụng các ứng dụng này không nên tin tưởng tuyệt đối. Để biết được huyết áp chính xác của mình chỉ có một cách đó là tới các trung tâm y tế để tiến hành kiểm tra. Không để sức khỏe của mình bị bán phụ kiện máy chà sànđe dọa một cách âm thâm bằng việc phó mặc cho một thiết bị không phải sinh ra để giúp con người kiểm tra thể trạng.


----------

